# Permissions problem with mounting NTFS partition in fstab

## dman777

I am mounting my ntfs partitions in ftsab. I set it to where only the root and the group "users" can access the mounted partitions and only be able to have read access.This is what is in there:

```
/dev/sdd4 /mnt/e ntfs ro,umask=337,uid=root,gid=users 0 0

/dev/sdb2 /mnt/f ntfs ro,umask=337,uid=root,gid=users 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /mnt/g ntfs ro,umask=337,uid=root,gid=users 0 0
```

My root account has no problem with accessing these partitions. However, my non-root user account can not access these partitions and gets a permission denied. But my non user account is a member of the "users" group, so it should work. But it doesn't. Here is the permissions for the F: dir and it's files:

```
localhost mnt # ls -al f

total 192

dr--r----- 1 root users   8192 May 21 05:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 9 root root    4096 Jun  4 02:45 ..

dr--r----- 1 root users 102400 May 25 12:45 FLAC Files II

dr--r----- 1 root users   8192 Dec  9  2006 Fri Night Techno

dr--r----- 1 root users      0 Aug 23  2007 RECYCLER

dr--r----- 1 root users   4096 Dec  9  2006 Sunday Night Techno

dr--r----- 1 root users   4096 Dec  9  2006 System Volume Information

dr--r----- 1 root users  45056 Aug 28  2007 Techno FLAC Files

dr--r----- 1 root users   4096 Dec  9  2006 Thur alter

dr--r----- 1 root users  16384 Dec  9  2006 back up

dr--r----- 1 root users      0 Dec  9  2006 xbox

localhost mnt # cd f/"Sunday Night Techno"

localhost Sunday Night Techno # ls -al

total 11605600

dr--r----- 1 root users       4096 Dec  9  2006 .

dr--r----- 1 root users       8192 May 21 05:16 ..

-r--r----- 2 root users 1240703564 Oct  8  2006 OCT 08.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users 1297516124 Aug 14  2006 aug 13 2006.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users 1202024924 Aug 28  2006 aug 27 2006.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users 1165180844 Nov 19  2006 nov 19.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users 1119316844 Nov  6  2006 nov 5 06.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users 1200613724 Oct  1  2006 oct 1 06.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users 1256955884 Oct 16  2006 oct 15.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users  754956764 Oct 22  2006 oct 22 06.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users 1344438524 Sep 11  2006 sept 10, 06.wav

-r--r----- 2 root users 1302396524 Sep  4  2006 sept 3 06.wav
```

How come my non root user is not getting access even though it is apart of the "users" group?

----------

## desultory

They lack execute permissions on the directories.

----------

## dman777

that is what i heard. but it doesn't make since. nothing is being executed. why is it that the dir. still need execute permissions?

----------

## desultory

Having execute permissions for a directory allows that user, additional access controls permitting, to search for entries in that directory. Unless you know exactly why you are doing so and what the implications are, always assign both read and execute permissions for a directory when either is to be assigned. More information is available from man 1 chmod.

----------

## ksp7498

I generally use umask=0222 for ntfs partitions to allow normal users to read them and execute from them.  I don't use ntfs3g though, since I rarely come across ntfs partitions.  I just mount them read-only with the kernel driver.  So you may want something a bit more restrictive if you're mounting them rw with ntfs3g.

----------

## PauloH

Hello.

I had the same problem and solved it like this:

1) As root emerge the package ntfs-3g

2) Change your fstab: where you wrote ntfs write now ntfs-3g.

3) Umount your ntfs volumes.

4) Type:

```
# mount -a

```

5) Be happy!  :Very Happy: 

----------

